# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Slimline, horizontal 'screen' timber gate and fence.

## bcp

I need to replace the two side fences. One is a 3 metre driveway gate, the other 2.9 metres (1.8m fence and 1.1 metre side gate.) I would like it 1.6 to 1.8 metres high if possible.  
I want a slimline timber fence similar to a screen, with horizontal lines. My original thought was merbau, but it seems very expensive.  
Chippy's outdoor have these budget screens - 1800mm(H) x 1200mm(W) @ $71.20ea  Made from treated mixed hardwood.  Raw finish.  Can be painted or stained Slat size 35mm x 9mm gap approx 10mm 
My thought was - a nice solid frame that these sit on. Wasn't sure whether this timber would be too flimsy and tend to break?  
Or alternative suggestions?

----------


## DEMAK Timber

If you want Merbau but you're on a budget you could try using 65x12. 
The only issue is the thickness, so you'll need to keep your fixing points closer together so it doesn't move. 
We are currently selling it for $2.95lm  Quality Merbau Screening KD 65mmx12mm - Melbourne

----------

